# Anyone going to Highclere Castle on 12 August (Ferrari Fun Day for Charity)



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

I just saw this in my regional IAM magazine last week and wondered if anyone else was going as it looks like a bit of a fun day out? It looks to be about 10 miles south of M4 J13 ...

The site is here



> Following the success of the first Ferrari Funday at Highclere Castle in August 2006, when more than 5,000 visitors contributed in excess of £24,000 for the Thames Valley & Chiltern Air Ambulance, we are very pleased to be able to announce that the event will once again take place at Highclere Castle on the 12th August, in the year 2007, which importantly is the 60th anniversary of the Ferrari company. That alone is a suitable cause for celebration, but it is also the 40th anniversary of the Ferrari Owners Club GB, so we have every excuse to ensure that this year's Ferrari Funday is an especially memorable occasion.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good. Not too far away either, as i'm only at Jcn 18 M4.


----------

